# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome Therapy Area Pipeline Report - a new market research - Live-PR.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome Therapy Area Pipeline Report - a new market research**Live-PR.com (press release)*Bowel Syndrome Therapy Area Pipeline Report contains detailed information on the *irritable bowel syndrome* drug pipeline. This report provides insight into *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

